# Irish Wolfhound/Scottish Deerhound/Greyhound/Staghound



## Waco Blakley (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello to all!

I am an avid coyote hunter here in Oklahoma and use greyhounds to make the catch. I am in search of a Irish Wolfhound, Scottish Deerhound, Greyhound, or Staghound to add to my stable of hounds. Please let me know if you or someone you know may have one or more for sale at a reasonable price. I can be contacted at [email protected]

Thanks,

Waco Blakley


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Waco

You should send a PM to Don Turnipseed, I have not seen him on the board lately but he's gonna be an excellent resource for your search. Get one of those Airdale lurchers he posted once. It was the ugliest dog I have ever seen but definitely looked the part.

Edited to say a picture of that thing :lol: as well as Don's contact info can be found in this thread.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=2043


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Woody, Thanks for psoting the link & picture. I didn't see this conversation when it was originally posted. Both Don & his friend who has the x-bred pup have very interesting & informative web sites. No doubt, these are truly working dogs!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

With faces like this I would hope so! :lol: Just kidding Don!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks like it has a little Mal in it too. Look at that opposum face and the beady, demonic eyes. :wink:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Those varmint eyes are right from the Airedale Maren. Beauty must be in the eye of the beholder Woody. I think that is a great looking cross. :wink: 

I have been busy fixing broken plumbing everywhere with this weather, and getting 9 mo old Magnum tuned up to run the Master Fur in March at the Airedale Field Nationals in Oh. This is one of those "show me" deals. They said the proof is in the pudding, if my dogs can do what I say they can I shouldn't be afraid to run them against the best. I asked them what their toughest tracking/trailing test was. They said the Master Fur. I asked if they ever had a pup run it. They said no....so....me being me.....I told them I would bring a pup out and pass it. I got the idea because I had a litter hit the ground the day before this conversation took place. The only tough part was getting the dogs to follow a bottled scent because that is what they use. I am also taking a 2 1/2 year old dog back to run this so they can see what a real fur dog can do. Odin can run any track they can put down. It will be interesting meeting the East coast airedale people at any rate and just to show them real working dogs, I have other people with my dogs going also. There should be between 5 and 10 High Country dogs there........just to make sure they don't forget I was there. Some are jokingly referring to the event as the High Country Field Nationals. I even contacted most of the "working" kennels and challenged them to come and run their dogs against mine just for the fun of it but none would come. Actually, I want them to remember that they dared me to come and run my dogs against "the best"! I have promoted this event more than the club has for that very reason. There are a lot of people coming just to see me blow it.  Actually, it was the president of the National ATCA Hunting/Working Committee that dared me to come. Anyway, that is why I haven't been here much but I still look in.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Speak of the devil! Don, my better half is an avid duck hunter. In fact, he is pretty much gone every weekend during duck season. He has been real interested in getting a Chessie Bay Retriever for a long, long time. Now after visiting your website, his curiosity is peaked over these duck retrieving Airedales of yours! Can you point me in the right direction for finding out more info specifically on retrieving airedales? He would want to get a pup, but then have it trained by someone who knows what they are doing. He isn't looking for a competion dog, just a real good weekend warrior & all around boon companion.

Also I was hoping you could maybe take some video of the event you are going to. I know I'm not the only person on this board anxious to see these dogs working.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have been busy fixing broken plumbing everywhere with this weather, and getting 9 mo old Magnum tuned up to run the Master Fur in March at the Airedale Field Nationals in Oh....


I understood like 5% of your post. :lol: :lol: :lol: But good luck, in any case.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Also I was hoping you could maybe take some video of the event you are going to. I know I'm not the only person on this board anxious to see these dogs working.


Second that, Don's website and that airedaleterriers.org website piqued my interest.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It was the middle of the night Woody.LOL. I was sitting up keeping the heathens from barking at deer or whatever was out there. I have been spending a lot of time working on peoples plumbing because we have been getting out once every 10 to 15 year cold snap with the temps getting below 10 at night and hanging around freezing during the day. 

As far as the rest of why I haven't been on the board much in connection with the Natioinals. It may have gotten a bit confusing as I am not the type to participate in events like this that just offer titles and no side betting. Competion is what raises the the bar. I am going only to prove a point. The Airedale Terrier Club of America(ATCA) is the national breed club. They are sponsoring this event. The airedale has all but ceased to exist as a serious working dog under the watch of this bunch of show breeders. The standard is not a working standard and is grossly inhibitive to anything more strenuous than agility, flyball, obedience and conformation. My contention is that, the airedale is, or was, a great working breed before being taken under the wing of the show breeders . I have put up a public notice that while I am there, I would like to get together with some of the show breeders that have realized that the airedale is no longer a viable working breed. They are striveing to correct this by sposoring these Nationals and actually running their dogs in them to test them The purpose is to see if we can find some common ground between themselves and the few working people to strenghten voting power. There are some tough hurdles because the faction controlling the Club also controls the show ring...which will put the showbreeders I want to meet in a tenuous position at best if they want to continue showing. It is a mess, I am not a member....nor am I their favorite person. It is time for a changing of the guard. A lot of people are exposed to my rantings, which I make public and I hope it makes more sense to them than it did to you, Woody.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Speak of the devil! Don, my better half is an avid duck hunter. In fact, he is pretty much gone every weekend during duck season. He has been real interested in getting a Chessie Bay Retriever for a long, long time. Now after visiting your website, his curiosity is peaked over these duck retrieving Airedales of yours! Can you point me in the right direction for finding out more info specifically on retrieving airedales? He would want to get a pup, but then have it trained by someone who knows what they are doing. He isn't looking for a competion dog, just a real good weekend warrior & all around boon companion.
> 
> Also I was hoping you could maybe take some video of the event you are going to. I know I'm not the only person on this board anxious to see these dogs working.


 Susan, the best place would be to come to the Nationals and I can point you in the direction of the serious dogs that do it because they are working dogs....not simply trained dogs. Or, I can give you Jims # and he can put you in touch with Graham Sharp, the retriever trainers that trained Buck on my web. That would be a start.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The working airedale trials are something I've always wanted to see.
Kick butt and rub their noses in it Don!
BTW, that is one awesome looking dog in that pic. Course, over the years I've seen a lot of working bred earthdogs that look like a possum x. 
Gotta love em! :wink:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here are a couple of pictures of the 9 mo old. Magnum running a 350 yard track. This was his first time out once he got the idea the bottled scent was what he was tracking. Next time out I will move the track into denser areas with creek crossings. He is a natural. The Master fur track is only 300 yards. So I will move the tracks out to a 1/2 mile before the Nationals. I picked this pups at 4 1/2 weeks and told them who I was bringing. A few years ago, they had 40 out of forty fail the Jr Fur, which is 100 yards, straght line and the dogs didn't have to even bark treed! Why? Because they brought in an AKC judge to show them what hunting machines their dogs were. They all failed because the judge wouldn't let them walk the dog down a fur track. He told them he was testing dogs, not handlers. Consequently, none of the dogs would take the track. Can you imagine! Thinking you can walk the dog on a fur track. I did hee haw them quite a bit over how much they must have impressed the judges that day. LOL In these two photos, Magnum is about 250 yards out and right on the track. The pictures were taken with a 600 mm long lens. The track ends about 75 yards up that deer trail he is on.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

I love the looks of the dog in the photo!!

What an exciting and fun time!!! 8) Best of luck!

Wish I could be there.

Regards,
Debbie


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you Debbie. The event is open to anyone. It is outside of Columbus Oh by Newark at Buckey Reserve. The fur test are on Friday. The flushing and retrieving are Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Go get'um Don. We'll be rooten fer ya. :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maren, I have been looking at that picture and, for the life of me, I can't see where you come up with possum faced. That dog is drop dead gorgeous....... just ask Bob.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Maren, I have been looking at that picture and, for the life of me, I can't see where you come up with possum faced. That dog is drop dead gorgeous....... just ask Bob.


I've never seen a real working dog that wasn't beautiful. :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No side betting?? Bullshit. I cry bullshit. :lol: :lol: :lol: Got to be somebody there that thinks you are full of it. Go take their money.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know. I guess there is *some* resemblance...


 

:lol: :lol:


----------

